# Trout bite picking up.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Stopped at one of my spots in Seabrook before work this morning to make a few cast's.Landed 5 to 25" and lost 4 more in less than a hour using ball tail shad and mirrodine XL's.The little shad are starting to show up and the trout are gorging themselves on um.This is the perfect time of the year to throw mirrodine's or shad shaped soft plastics.


----------

